# Connexion Ipad Air2-> ampli->HiFi



## maliclahbabi (16 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,
Je cherche le meilleur moyen de connecter par fil mon iPad Air 2 à un ampli HIFI.
Le mini-jack-RCA donne un son très mauvais (sursaturation des basses).
J'ai entendu parler  de FireWire, USB ?
Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## chti (12 Avril 2016)

Firewire, l'iPad ne gère pas..
Usb, oui, avec le camera kit (qui permet de connecter en usb) et un ampli ayant entrée usb et apple compatible (c'est indiqué).
Ou alors en wifi, par les modes dlna et/ou upnp, donc ampli compatible ... Sur l'iPad des applis existent qui permettent cela...

Peut-être le plus simple, si pas d'entrée usb sur l'ampli, ou pas de wifi, éthernet, c'est de passer par un dac compatible iBidules, il y en a de très bons, et de le connecter à l'ampli via spdif, optique ou rca...

Bonne recherche


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Avril 2016)

Pourquoi ne pas passer par un airport express en wifi? Ça fonctionne plutôt bien chez moi avec une enceinte amplifiée JBL dans mon salon...


----------



## chti (14 Avril 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas passer par un airport express en wifi? Ça fonctionne plutôt bien chez moi avec une enceinte amplifiée JBL dans mon salon...


Oui, c'est aussi une solution.. Que j'ai pratiquée avec peofit il y a quelques années..


----------

